# Second Hand Smoke Causes Asthma?



## brianwalden

I was looking up the forecast this weekend on weather.com for Rochester, NY because that's where I'm going to be. On the page was an add from NY State saying second hand smoke causes asthma in children (complete with a picture of an adult smoking a cigarette in front of a child wearing an oxygen mask) How the heck do they know this (and shouldn't they be more worried about the fire hazard of smoking around an oxygen tank than asthma)?

I know smoke can cause asthma attacks. It's an irritant, no debate from me on that point. But is there actually any proof that smoke causes asthma in kids who previously didn't have asthma rather than triggers attacks in kids who already have it? And if there is why is the government encouraging people to smoke to pay for their kids' health insurance? 

I thought childhood asthma has been increasing over recent decades, yet the number of smokers has been decreasing. If smoking causes asthma, shouldn't those numbers be moving in the same direction? If smoking is indeed a cause, there's some other much bigger cause out there - why aren't we running ads against that? I googled "asthma on the rise" and the results had titles calling the cause a mystery and a puzzle. Suggestions of possible causes ranged from Tylenol to Global Warming.

Everyone knows you shouldn't smoke around kids; I don't advocate that anyone do it. And there are plenty of other good and factual reasons not to smoke at all, let alone around children. But should the government be telling people smoking causes asthma when doctors don't seem to even know what causes asthma?


----------



## phatmax

My b*lls cause asthma.

You can't prove it, but you can't DISPROVE it and that is the way that people debate/decide things now.

If you can't disprove it 100% (and even then you are not guaranteed) people will deny the evidence because they get EMOTIONALLY involved. Once you are emotionally involved in an arguement, logic and reason go out the window.

That picture they put in the ad is a perfect EMOTIONAL plea. And what has more emotion attached then a child.

How many laws and regulations that are total BS been passed in the interest of the children...ummm SCHIP anyone?

Plus the "asthma on the rise", autism, obesity, diabetes, etc. are all using simple numbers, poor science, bad statistics and REDUCTIONS in thresholds for diagnosis.

Take ADD and ADHD for example. Huge "emotional" subject, a sudden increase in incidents and par for the course, huge drug sales.

Of course, most ADD and ADHD is not an actual incident, but a doctor that can't tell the parents they are doing a [email protected] job letting their kids run wild.


----------



## dmkerr

There is a causal relationship between everything that is enjoyable and everything that is distasteful or dangerous. Hot coffee causes burned crotches and loafers cause broken bones, etc etc ad nauseum.

Don't forget Third Hand Smoke which is the dangers of being in a room where someone has smoked recently, even after the smoke itself has disipated. That's also responsible for athsma, heart disease, the economic crisis and grandpa's rheumetoid.

The point is if someone wants a soapbox, there are plenty available. Facts not required.


----------



## brianwalden

dmkerr said:


> Don't forget Third Hand Smoke which is the dangers of being in a room where someone has smoked recently, even after the smoke itself has disipated. That's also responsible for athsma, heart disease, the economic crisis and grandpa's rheumetoid.


Don't forget fourth hand smoke - the most dangerous smoke of all - it's the kind they blow up your


----------



## Dedalus

brianwalden said:


> Don't forget fourth hand smoke - the most dangerous smoke of all - it's the kind they blow up your


well played, sir


----------



## dmkerr

brianwalden said:


> Don't forget fourth hand smoke - the most dangerous smoke of all - it's the kind they blow up your


Right-o! And Fifth Hand Smoke, which is usually accompanied by mirrors.


----------



## Cypress

Dont forget third hand smoke. http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/03/health/research/03smoke.html?em


----------



## brianwalden

But seriously, I have asthma. Ironically, New York, affects my asthma. I spent my whole life in Upstate NY and needed my inhaler maybe once or twice a week (outside of exercise). I moved to Northern VA and my asthma instantly got better I never need it. I used to always have my inhaler in my pocket, now I only take it when I exercise. 

I'd be interested if there really is any proof that smokey environments cause asthma. Show me the repeatable studies that conform to the scientific method and I'll jump on the bandwagon. Here's my anecdotal evidence: Out of the friends I group up with with who I knew well enough to go to their homes, the one who also has asthma grew up in a non-smoking house like I did. None of the ones who grew up in a smoking home nor their siblings have asthma (and that's maybe 20 people).


----------



## dj1340

How many people grew up in the 60's and 70's when just about everyone smoked? I remember as a kid getting in the car during the winter and both parents lit a ciggy with the windows rolled up. Reminds me now of an old Cheech and Chong movie with the smoke so thick you could hardly see out the windows.
I would roll the window down a little and stick my nose close so I could breath fresh air.

Funny thing is, I do not have asthma. Can't remember any of my friends having it either, just a hacking cough now and then!:bounce:


----------



## Mad Hatter

I have a friend whose husband tries to avoid second hand smoke because of his asthma. He's the kind of guy who would know from his own personal experience. My brother OTOH has problems around burning wood, hog dust and corn fields during the pollen season. I think things vary according to the individual.


----------



## DBCcigar

Cypress said:


> Dont forget third hand smoke. http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/03/health/research/03smoke.html?em


That was funny!


----------



## brianwalden

Mad Hatter said:


> I have a friend whose husband tries to avoid second hand smoke because of his asthma. He's the kind of guy who would know from his own personal experience. My brother OTOH has problems around burning wood, hog dust and corn fields during the pollen season. I think things vary according to the individual.


I'm not saying smoke doesn't affect someone with asthma, I know from experience that it affects me. But the claim in the ad isn't that smoke can trigger asthma attacks, it's that smoke can take your perfectly healthy child and turn them into an asthmatic.


----------



## Mad Hatter

brianwalden said:


> I'm not saying smoke doesn't affect someone with asthma, I know from experience that it affects me. But the claim in the ad isn't that smoke can trigger asthma attacks, it's that smoke can take your perfectly healthy child and turn them into an asthmatic.


That was mostly a comment about your problem in NY that didn't follow you to VA.

Does second hand smoke cause asthma? There's so many carbon emissions in the air its silly to even worry about it, especially for city folks.


----------



## chippewastud79

When I was a bit younger my father smoked like a chimney everday in the house, in the car, wherever. When I turned about 13 I developed athsma, and had severe reactions, at one point I was on 6 inhalers and two pills. The doctor said it was probably brought on by my father's smoking in combination with an adolescent onset of athsma. When my mom told him he could no longer smoke in the house and eventually got divorced and he moved out my athsma got significantly better. To the point now where I merely have a rescue inhaler that I haven't used in years. Is this concrete evidence, no, but it certainly didn't help the fact that my father smoked. I am not a doctor, I am just telling you what they told me and that when I stopped being exposed to smoke everyday all the time my athsma all but went away. :2


----------



## Searchlight

brianwalden said:


> And if there is why is the government encouraging people to smoke to pay for their kids' health insurance?


That's the second time you've thrown that line out, and I'm trying really hard not to take the bait. I know for sure that I read in the forum rules that political discussions are not allowed.

Anyway, with regard to the topic... I don't know if it "causes" asthma, but it certainly isn't good for anybody. They should probably be more specific and say that it could trigger asthma attacks, not that it can cause the condition entirely.

Alternately, they could be a lot less specific and simply say that second hand smoke can hurt your kids. That's the important message.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Moved this to here for want of a better place...and because it doesn't belong where it was.


----------



## phatmax

Speaking of which my mom and uncle grew up in a major smoking house hold. No respiratory problems and this is 50-60 years ago.


----------

